# Womens soccer



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2014)

I was doing a few tweeks to the settings on my camera so I headed out to shoot a soccer game yesterday.  I did manage to sort things out and get a few ok shots.





This was shot through the net, behind the goalie.


----------



## runnah (Jun 29, 2014)

I like the first the best. The rest suffer from "derp" face. Good action and captures.


----------



## snerd (Jun 29, 2014)

These are amazing shots! Do you shoot jpeg for most of your sports shoots, or raw and convert?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2014)

I only shot the first half of the game and the faces are all the same. I deleted some decent action because the girls looked so awful in the shots.  I can't remember ever shooting a game that had so many bad expressions.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2014)

snerd said:


> These are amazing shots! Do you shoot jpeg for most of your sports shoots, or raw and convert?



I just shoot jpegs for everything.


----------



## snerd (Jun 29, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> I just shoot jpegs for everything.


I thought you did, just wanted to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 29, 2014)

Love that last one.


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jul 16, 2014)

they all look good, funny faces are great (except for sales, but boys parents love them)


----------



## sm4him (Jul 16, 2014)

As a former keeper, man, I LOVE that last shot; great perspective. Yeah, a bit of a bizarre expression there, but you can't help what your face does when you're concentrating on the ball! :lmao:


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 16, 2014)

"derp" face ?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, the last shot of the ball zipping by the keeper....NICE! I think the expressions athletes have on their faces are quite often, well, weird, or contorted...that's part of what makes sports photos so fun to look at.


----------



## lacogada (Jul 16, 2014)

> This was shot through the net, behind the goalie.




How do you do that ... shoot through the net?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 16, 2014)

lacogada said:


> > This was shot through the net, behind the goalie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stand (a safe distance) behind the net. Aim. Shoot. 
Seriously-- you use a wide enough aperture and an appropriate focal length so that if you're focused on the player/ball in front of the net, the net itself just kind of "disappears."  Same way you can shoot an animal at the zoo through the fence without the fence showing in the photo.


----------



## lacogada (Jul 16, 2014)

> you use a wide enough aperture and an appropriate focal length




Would that be a telephoto lens at 2.8 or 4 ?

Surely did not know you could do that ... thanks.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 20, 2014)

The shot through the net only worked in black portions of the net, it had white net as well and it showed up in everything. I was standing about 3 feet behind the net and just waited. I think it was shot with the 300 2.8.  exposure was 5.6-6.3, I didn't look at the file info.


----------



## Tanyalouise (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Scott.
Great shots. As I have just started taking sports photography and only just learning, would you mind letting me know what settings you have your camera on? 
I get great shots, just not the perfect shot...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm usually somewhere around 640th-1000th second, f5.6-6.3  I work with the iso to make sure I can keep the settings in this range.


----------



## Tanyalouise (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you... I will give it a go again on the weekend.


----------

